# Crushgrind Peppermill Instructions



## TimR

Over in the thread from the *Peppermill Swap *we had, I mentioned doing a demo for the Crushgrind type mill, the one with a shaft, not the shaftless one. Here's the instructions I passed out, and a couple notes about it.

Crushgrind Shaft Style_V2.pdf

1. The dimensions for depth to the groove on the top and bottom is based upon my tool having a 1/4" wide cut. If you use something smaller/bigger, adjust accordingly.
2. I chose an easy approach to the mill for purposes of the demo, so I didn't use a mortise/tenon connection of the cap to the body. Adjust accordingly.
3. I had several folks say they could drill bigger holes to make more room for peppercorns...so, adjust accordingly.
4. The need to turn both pieces together at the end is not as important when there is a bead or other feature between cap and body and no critical need to have them match up at the joint exactly, and so adjust accordingly.​If any questions, just let me know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Graybeard

Thank you Tim, printed it out and am going to give them a try.
Graybeard

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Thanks Tim! Now I just have to find a chuck that will fit my old Delta so I can make some pepper mills.
Man you guys are costing me a lot of money! First buying and trading wood and now buying tooling and fixtures and the likes for the equipment I have!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss

Thanks Tim!

I've never made any of the crushgrind mills -- and I still have 3 or 4 kits for the old fashioned bottom-mill-with-steel-shaft type, so it'll be a while before I try any of these newfangled variety. Still printed out to get a look at how to do it (when I do it)


----------



## ripjack13

I just made this a sticky. I may move it to the classroom later on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rivens

Thank you for posting this information, this is a project I would like to tackle in the future.


----------

